# First time pig hunt



## Hunterpionk (Jan 27, 2013)

I'm going on a pig hunt in April, and haven't gone before! But going to be stalking with s bow, thinking about using the new Havac from G5. Any pointers or techq. Shared would be great thanks!!


----------

